# Open approach fulguration of ovary



## FLSJarrel (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a question about a procedure performed with an open approach.  Surgeon did fulguration of endometriosis from an ovary during an exploratory laparotomy.  I know the laparoscopic code would be 58662, but as this was done with an open approach I can not find a corresponding open code.  I would be extremely grateful if someone could point me in the right direction.

Thanks,
Florence


----------



## ajs (Jan 16, 2012)

FLSJarrel said:


> I have a question about a procedure performed with an open approach.  Surgeon did fulguration of endometriosis from an ovary during an exploratory laparotomy.  I know the laparoscopic code would be 58662, but as this was done with an open approach I can not find a corresponding open code.  I would be extremely grateful if someone could point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks,
> Florence



I would just report the exploratory laparotomy and not worry about the fulturation of endometrosis.  In this case it is just included as a part of the laparotomy.


----------

